# TV LG 39LB5800-SB enciende unos segundos y se apaga



## REFLOW (Oct 9, 2017)

Hola, me llego al taller un Tv LG modelo 39LB5800-SB que tiene la falla de encender aparece el logo de LG y luego se apaga.
observo que al darle encendido con el control remoto el led stanby obedece al control, es decir parpadea cuando le doy ON luego se apaga, y al darle nuevamente con el control para "apagar" el tv el led vuelve a encender.
Revisando ya sin tapa el tv, encontré que los voltajes que van de la fuente a la tarjeta main son correctos es decir tengo los 3.3v para el stanby, luego los 12v, los 24v. 
Cuando le doy encendido, aparecen estos voltajes y se quedan presentes así se apague la pantalla, los que desaparecen cuando se apaga la pantalla son, el voltaje a los leds (blak light), P-DIM que de estar a 3.3v se va a cero.
Los voltajes de las subfuentes también están presentes, como el voltaje al microprocesador, las memorias ram, microcontrolador, eprom.
He desmontado la pantalla para revisar los leds, encontrando dos en cruce, reemplazando estos leds por otros ya usados, no he cambiados las tiras por nuevas.Despues del cambio ya todos los leds encienden sin problema. trabajan a 5 voltios.
también he probado alimentando los leds con voltaje externo para ver si el tv se encontraba en modo hdmi o av. pero no se aprecia nada, tampoco hay audio, aunque el circuito integrado de audio esta con sus voltaje.
La tarjeta t-con si tiene su voltaje de alimentacion.
Lo que si llego a la conclucion es que el tv se proteje por algún otro problema que detecta y el cual espero encontrar.
espero comentarios. gracias. ...



adjunto el diagrama del tv


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 10, 2017)

Lo que haría en tu caso, es simular la orden de encendido a los leds enviando el pin BL-ON en la fuente de poder a los 3.5v stand-by (obviamente con la mainboard desvinculada). 

Si se encienden los leds en forma estable, entonces descartaríamos que el PWM de la fuente encargado de controlar los leds (probablemente un MAP3202) está defectuoso, por lo que tendrías que dirigir tu atención a la tarjeta mainboard.

Para no andar adivinando sería de mucha utilidad que subas un video corto con la falla que te presenta el TV una vez que ya arreglaste el problema de los leds. También fotos de la fuente por el lado componentes y pistas serían bienvenidas.


----------



## REFLOW (Oct 11, 2017)

Buenos dias skynetronics, gracias por responder. ya hice la prueba a la fuente de voltaje sola, puenteando PWRON con una linea de 3.5v, activandose los voltajes de salida, menos el voltaje de los leds. 
Al medir en los extremos de la salida de los leds LED+ y LED- hay cero voltaje, con mutitester digital, este voltaje fluctua, y multitester analogico, este voltaje es cero. 
Al medir estos voltajes con respecto a masa o chassis, en el LED+ me mide 97 voltios dc, y en LED- me mide 0v.
estos voltajes obtengo en la salida al activar la fuente, el P-DIM, DRV ON no hay voltaje, el resto como se indica:

GND         GND
12V          12V
12V          12V
GND           GND
24V           24V
GND           NC
3.5V          3.5V
3.5V           P-DIM
PWR-ON    DRV-ON  

cualquier sugerencia estaremos atentos.
saludos


----------



## REFLOW (Oct 11, 2017)

...siguiendo con la revisión de la fuente del tv., acá en Perú, trabajamos a 220v.
Basándonos que la fuente de salida a los leds tiene que estar activada una vez que le aplicamos ON.
En primer lugar revise el circuito PFC, en off esta en 280v al poner en ON la fuente se pone a 389v.
En segundo lugar probé el circuito de las fuentes secundarias, teniendo 12v, 24v y 97v.
Siguiendo la fuente de 97v que es la que se va a los leds drivers, llegando al terminal LED+ por medio de un diodo D801 y L801 los 97v. bueno hasta aqui voy llegando.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 11, 2017)

El voltaje que describes, está dentro de sus parámetros normales cuando está en on, tanto para la fuente del PFC como para las demás. Lo único que me parece raro es que en el PFC tengas 280v en off, cuando deberías tener cerca de 300-310v (acá en Chile también usamos 220v).

Tengo entendido que ya solucionaste el problema de los leds. Me sería de utilidad que subas un video con la falla actual que tienes. Si al alimentar de forma externa, tu matriz de led puede encender completamente ahora, debo suponer que tienes una falla en la tarjeta mainboard, pero con el video de la falla que tienes me podré hacer una mejor idea.


----------



## REFLOW (Oct 11, 2017)

Hola Skynetronics, sobre el voltaje también lo he probado a 110v y el voltaje en el PFC es de 389v.
Estoy revisando la etapa que alimenta los leds lleva un chip driver BD9486F, hasta el momento solo he podido medir su voltaje de alimentación que es de 12v, estoy analizando como enciende este chip. He medido voltaje al mosfet de salida hacia los leds terminal LED- y tengo 2.7v, en su entrada no tengo voltaje, y en su compuerta tampoco tengo.
Según las especificaciones en los terminales de los leds, debo tener 208v, parece que este chip no esta trabajando. 
 no soy muy bueno con los videos, pero alli va:




Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 11, 2017)

Que yo recuerde, la pantalla de inicio (cuando sale el logo LG) no debería tardar tanto estando en ese estado. Probablemente hay algo corrupto en el firmware de la EEPROM. 

Si te fuera posible consíguete una mainboard de ese modelo o del 42LB5800 (que también es compatible) para ver si te mantiene el síntoma. Dudo que tu problema sea de leds, porque de encontrar algún led en corto/abierto la matriz se hubiese desconectado más rápido.

Como tema aparte, te recomiendo que cuando rearmes el televisor fijes bien los filtros (las láminas acrílicas que van entre la pantalla y los leds), ya que alguna quedó corrida (que se vean las aureolas de los leds es prueba de ello. Una vez me pasó eso mismo, por eso te lo comento.

Suerte.


----------



## REFLOW (Oct 12, 2017)

Buen dia skynetronics, ya descarte la fuente, para que se activen los leds, había que puentear el terminal de PWR-ON a 3.5v tambien el pin DRV-ON con eso encendió el panel, desconectado de la main, me dio en los terminales LED-Y LED+ 206 voltios.
Como indicas la falla puede venir de la tarjeta main básicamente el bios corrupto, donde podre conseguir el firmware para grabarlo. 
sobre las aureolas de los leds, el tv vino con las aureolas sueltas, las pegue y se siguió viendo así con puntos blancos en la pantalla, si se resuelve el problema intentare resolver ese problema.

saludos


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 12, 2017)

Encontrar el firmware en una fuente abierta, dudo que sea posible. Si yo lo tuviera, no tendría ningún problema con compartirlo por acá.

Con la prueba que comentaste, francamente creo que tu problema está definitivamente en la mainboard.

Mucha suerte, y nos mantienes al tanto.


----------



## REFLOW (Oct 17, 2017)

Buen dia skynetronics, es dificil conseguir grabar nuvamente la eprom del tv. Decidi volver a revizar las tiras de led y mirando bien hay leds que iluminan mas que otros. Entonces puede ser problema de los leds. Ya que los cambie dos de la segunda y cuarta tira. Midiendo caidas de tension en cada tira tengo asi: primera 48.9v, segunda 49.0v, tercera 48.8v, cuarta 48.6v. 
El circuito led trabaja a 208v que divido entre 32 leds, cada led trabaja a 6.5 v. Parece que sigo teniendo problemas con los leds. Algun circuito para simular los leds y ver si la tarjeta main sigue operativa.
Espero alguna opinion amigo.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 17, 2017)

Si dejas los leds encendidos sin la mainboard (vale decir con el puente entre los 3.5, PS-ON, y DRV-ON) ¿se pueden mantener un buen rato encendidos? (digamos, unos 15 minutos).

Si fuera así, a pesar de que los brillos no son iguales, me dejaría pensando que fueran leds, ya que como te comentaba en el post #7, si hubiese algún problema de leds, la matriz debería desconectarse más rápido que lo que se ve en el video que subiste.


----------



## felipe (Dic 6, 2017)

caballeros. les comento: nosotros para probar el voltaje y corriente que suministra la fuente, le colocamos una diodo 1n4007 con una resistencia en serie. pero antes sacamos como en este caso que hablamos de 208vcd, 32 leds, y cada led 6.5v, solo faltaria conocer el amperaje de un led y sacar el amperaje total que necesitamos. luego vamos a la ley de ohms y al final le colocamos la resistencia, cumpliendo con los watts requeridos. no hemos tenido un problema asi, lo hemos logrado en pantallas de 32 pulg . saludos cordiales. felipe ascencio


----------



## Jotacecruz (Sep 19, 2021)

REFLOW dijo:


> Hola, me llego al taller un Tv LG modelo 39LB5800-SB que tiene la falla de encender aparece el logo de LG y luego se apaga.
> observo que al darle encendido con el control remoto el led stanby obedece al control, es decir parpadea cuando le doy ON luego se apaga, y al darle nuevamente con el control para "apagar" el tv el led vuelve a encender.
> Revisando ya sin tapa el tv, encontré que los voltajes que van de la fuente a la tarjeta main son correctos es decir tengo los 3.3v para el stanby, luego los 12v, los 24v.
> Cuando le doy encendido, aparecen estos voltajes y se quedan presentes así se apague la pantalla, los que desaparecen cuando se apaga la pantalla son, el voltaje a los leds (blak light), P-DIM que de estar a 3.3v se va a cero.
> ...


Hola, tengo el mismo televisor y con la misma falla, me gustaría saber como solucionaste el problema en esa oportunidad y ver si se trata de lo mismo y me sirve de ayuda. 
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2021)

Dudo te conteste :
REFLOW​Última visita Jul 12, 2020


----------



## unmonje (Sep 19, 2021)

Yo dudo que sea la EPPROM, Me inclinaba mas a -->  _componentes con fuga_  ú origen de señal de_ video ausente_ , que no llega a destino, por el motivo que sea.


----------



## ElectroKu (Feb 3, 2022)

No se si ya lo dijeron, mirar los condensadores


----------

